# package only run-depends?



## ziyanm (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a dedicated jail for port builds as is common practice. I usually run `# make package-recursive` and do a pkg_add in the production jail. However this also pulls in build dependencies of the package. So is there a make target or flag to package only run-time dependencies? (i.e. packaging equivalent of run-depends)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 15, 2013)

The build dependencies won't be installed if you install a package. I also recommend using ports-mgmt/portmaster:
`# portmaster -g www/apache22`

The -g switch will tell portmaster(8) to build packages.


----------

